# MMA's popularity ranking among sports in the world?



## GorillaTripping (Jul 20, 2016)

So I was wondering where does MMA rank in the world based on popularity, compared to other sports? 

So I know that soccer (football) is first, basketball second but if any of you have some data to show where does MMA ranks? Or just opinions if nothing else.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

GorillaTripping said:


> So I was wondering where does MMA rank in the world based on popularity, compared to other sports?
> 
> So I know that soccer (football) is first, basketball second but if any of you have some data to show where does MMA ranks? Or just opinions if nothing else.


Football, American Football, Basketball, Baseball, Tennis, F1, Golf and Ice Hockey are all clearly bigger than MMA.

Then you have sports that you probably never thought of but are bigger than mma - Cricket, Rugby, Athletics, Field Hockey and Boxing.

I guess I'd place MMA pretty low. Probably as popular as snooker and MotoGP.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

MMA is on the rise. I just hope it doesn't turn into a complete circus like boxing. MMA usually has the best guys fighting the best guys for the belt. I like the super-fights between weight classes as long as they don't involve belts.


----------



## GorillaTripping (Jul 20, 2016)

Spite said:


> Football, American Football, Basketball, Baseball, Tennis, F1, Golf and Ice Hockey are all clearly bigger than MMA.
> 
> Then you have sports that you probably never thought of but are bigger than mma - Cricket, Rugby, Athletics, Field Hockey and Boxing.
> 
> I guess I'd place MMA pretty low. Probably as popular as snooker and MotoGP.


I wouldn't say that Athletics, Rugby, and especially Field Hockey are bigger than MMA, boxing has a couple of names that pop up, but as a whole MMA seems more popular to me. Also, cricket is popular only because a billion Indians and some British play it. 

We all tend to pay attention to Athletics(unfortunately) only during the Olympics or when there is an event near us.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

GorillaTripping said:


> I wouldn't say that Athletics, Rugby, and especially Field Hockey are bigger than MMA, boxing has a couple of names that pop up, but as a whole MMA seems more popular to me. Also, cricket is popular only because a billion Indians and some British play it.
> 
> We all tend to pay attention to Athletics(unfortunately) only during the Olympics or when there is an event near us.


Yeah, but you are viewing it from your own personal bubble.

My first love is Football, then MMA. But that doesnt make MMA the second most popular sport in the world.

Rugby is only really popular in a few countries but it has way more fans than MMA. The same with cricket.

Olympics is the most watched event in the world.

Field Hockey although not popular in the UK or the US, has something like 2 billion fans.

Boxing in the UK is x100 more popular than MMA. Bisping did a good job of selling out the Manchester Arena. Carl Froch and George Groves (2 boxers you may not have heard of) fought in front of 80,000 fans at wembley stadium.

I could go into my town center now, with a clip board and questionnaire and ask people to name sports stars from the likes of Cricket, Boxing, Football, Athletics and Rugby; Most people would be able to provide answers for those questions. If I were to ask about MMA, most people over the age of 30 wouldn't even know what it is.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Michael Bisping is one of the most popular fighters in the sport. In the UK, the best he could hope for in mass stardom would be "Wasn't this guy a minor character in a late night Hollyoaks spin off?".


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GorillaTripping said:


> I wouldn't say that Athletics, Rugby, and especially Field Hockey are bigger than MMA, boxing has a couple of names that pop up, but as a whole MMA seems more popular to me. Also, cricket is popular only because a billion Indians and some British play it.
> 
> We all tend to pay attention to Athletics(unfortunately) only during the Olympics or when there is an event near us.


Then again, MMA is only somewhat popular in the US and Brazil (and temporarily Ireland as long as McGregor is on top), then to an even lesser degree in the UK, Canada (probably decreasing since St. Pierre doesn't fight anymore), Poland and Russia. Everywhere it's close to non-existent.

MMA is by far my favorite sport, but living outside the US I really have to actively search for MMA related news/get on this forum to stay somewhat informed. It's just not covered at all in mainstream media, Athletics are.


----------



## Paul Kevin (Aug 24, 2016)

MMA is become one of the famous sport in the world


----------

